# Hand Plane Storage



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

This is my feeble attempt at a solution for plane storage. So far so good but am wondering if anybody has an idea to secure the planes in place? I'm thinking the toe goes up and in (under?) something and then the heel goes down into a pocket or something.....?......here is what I have so far for the rack. I put a N0.8 there for scale, the planes on top will be the 4 1/2 to 8 and 4's, 3's and whatever else on the bottom. Thanks










Um, the stools won't be part of the permanent mounting....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I would not call this feeble. Looks good. :thumbsup:

I think I am seeing an incline on the back. This may be sufficient.

The engineer in me would drill holes at the top for small rare earth magnets - because I have them on hand and I like belts-and-braces sometimes. :icon_smile:

For me, toe-up would be easiest to pick up the plane by the tote.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Again, if there's an incline, just a small strip across the bottom to keep the from slipping. Just my opinion, but I would have turned it around... Big ones on the bottom, little ones up top.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, the very first response and an idea I hadn't thought of. Just exactly why this forum is so great! Magnets! I love that Dave. There is a lean back angle of 8* or 9* and the planes stay put but I just don't feel safe with leaving it at that. eBay for the magnets? They could be set into the wood so they were flush even. Thank you very much for the idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Just use a small loop of string or leather boot lace around the knob. Simple and works like a charm if you can easily reach the top of your plane when stored. 

You could put a narrow bracket across the plane 'slot' near the top. You would then put the plane in the slot by its nose. I don't think any bracket would be needed for the heel.

Greg

Greg


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

sawdustfactory said:


> Again, if there's an incline, just a small strip across the bottom to keep the from slipping. Just my opinion, but I would have turned it around... Big ones on the bottom, little ones up top.


I see your point and it's well taken, Thank You. 

The funny thing is, when I started this, the thing was supposed to be mounted horizontally....then I realized I didn't have the wall space for that. Another funny thing is it can be turned 180* so the big ones ARE on the bottom. :smile: Thanks for your input.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

But if you turn it end for end, the planes will be angled out, won't they?


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

sawdustfactory said:


> But if you turn it end for end, the planes will be angled out, won't they?


 Yeah, that wouldn't work after all..........(red face smiley here)


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is what I decided on after hearing suggestions from you guys. The toe slips under an overhang, goes flat against the back and then drops down about 1/4" ~ 3/8" where the heel becomes captive. On the 4 1/2 plane slot the plane wants to fall back on it own so I took DP's advice there and added a magnet.....amazing how strong those little buggers are. Thanks for the ideas and help. Dave


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

*plane storage*

almost exactly what I have done. Exception is that the bottom is away from the wall so the shelf has a slight tilt leaning towards the wall. I made mine from birch plywood.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

That is a great job. I like the little detail of adding the catches to secure the planes. And cutting the curves shows that extra bit of craftsmanship. The only reason I haven't made one of these is that I know as soon as I'm done with it and it is filled some one will point out that I need different plane. Then I will buy it or my wife will, Then I am back to square one. I guess I could build extra slots but then i would always feel like I was missing something.... oh the dilemma.
Nice job again on yours. i will post again when I figure mine out


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Rob Brown said:


> almost exactly what I have done. Exception is that the bottom is away from the wall so the shelf has a slight tilt leaning towards the wall. I made mine from birch plywood.


 I'll bet the birch plywood looks great. I'd like to see it. I think I'm going to paint mine so I didn't want to burn the good stuff on it. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

DST said:


> That is a great job. I like the little detail of adding the catches to secure the planes. And cutting the curves shows that extra bit of craftsmanship. The only reason I haven't made one of these is that I know as soon as I'm done with it and it is filled some one will point out that I need different plane. Then I will buy it or my wife will, Then I am back to square one. I guess I could build extra slots but then i would always feel like I was missing something.... oh the dilemma.
> Nice job again on yours. i will post again when I figure mine out


 
Thanks for looking DST. I know what you mean about being obsolete as soon as it done. I have 4 double slots for #4's and 3 double slots for #3's on the bottom, that should give me plenty of wiggle room. Also, I just screwed the dividing stripes to the back board so I can "rearrange" things somewhat. This cabinet is only for Stanley planes too. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Just catching up with the thread. I like the details on your solution, well done. :thumbsup:

The rare earth magnets do have a lot of holding power for their size. :icon_smile:

I also found out they hold better if the iron/steel is thicker. Hence not as strong hold on a refrigerator as you will have in the sole of a hand plane. Something about the mass of the metal concentrating the magnetic field.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Just catching up with the thread. I like the details on your solution, well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> The rare earth magnets do have a lot of holding power for their size. :icon_smile:
> 
> I also found out they hold better if the iron/steel is thicker. Hence not as strong hold on a refrigerator as you will have in the sole of a hand plane. Something about the mass of the metal concentrating the magnetic field.


 Thanks Dave, your idea worked out great. The plane is held flat now and the heel support holds it, I just didn't like the fact that "at rest" the plane wanted to fall backwards. The magnet stops that, thanks again.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Plane storage top 3 through 8*

OK, just to wrap this baby up, I finished the top section of my plane storage. Here is a picture, notice the two available spaces if I hit the lottery. :laughing:


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

That's pretty ingenious!


----------

